# Abruzzo at Christmas



## midlandpete (Oct 17, 2008)

Thinking of visiting Abruzzo at christmas to see what Italy is like in the winter (thinking of getting a house in Abruzzo - can anyone give me any pointer as to where to stay, what clothes to bring, is it wet and cold etc

any input welcome

pete


----------



## bobodaclown (Oct 15, 2008)

my grandmother is still in Abruzzo and spent xmas with her a couple of years ago in Pescara.

Can't help as to where to stay but will tell you during the day its wonderful weather during christmas but it gets darn cold at night. Fair to say something like 20c day / 3c night


----------



## midlandpete (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks thats really helpful - thought your grandmothers area would be the expensive end 

Where would be cheaper to look for a house?

pete


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

midlandpete said:


> Thinking of visiting Abruzzo at christmas to see what Italy is like in the winter (thinking of getting a house in Abruzzo - can anyone give me any pointer as to where to stay, what clothes to bring, is it wet and cold etc
> 
> any input welcome
> 
> pete


 I was in Abruzzo last Christmas, we had mixed weather, sometimes quite warm in the day, but very cold at night. Do not have any idea's where to stay, it depends on which part of Abruzzo, if in Pescara the 'Pescara b&b is basic and cheap (about 25 euros each per night) if staying in rented house, even with central heating it can be really cold at night, so a thick woolly jumper, thick socks etc., as the place could have been empty for a while, and stone houses if not 'aired' will take a while to warm up. Same as UK really, the same chances of snow (if in the hills/mountains) rain, sunshine, similar temperatures.


----------



## TerriBradley (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Pete ~

How did it work out? We're planning on visting Abruzzo this winter 2011 to start exploring the region for areas to retire....

Did you fly into Pescara? Where did you stay? Did you enjoy your stay? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

cheers ~


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

TerriBradley said:


> Hi Pete ~
> 
> How did it work out? We're planning on visting Abruzzo this winter 2011 to start exploring the region for areas to retire....
> 
> ...


pescara is a good airport to fly into we live in the hills above pescara were the air is cleaner pescara is verry poluted by cars and i would not recomend staying there , we retired to abruzzo to start a new live ands open a Band B and are verry happy here in Pretoro


----------

